
Is it time to shift to Python 3? - davneet4u
Heroku has made Python 3.6.2 default in their applications https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devcenter.heroku.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;python-runtimes
Is it time to shift to Python 3?
======
Ansoni-San
If by time you mean 5 years ago.

------
mjhea0
Yes. [https://pythonclock.org/](https://pythonclock.org/)

